# Vacances



## Cid61

Hola, buenas tardes.

Estoy traduciendo un recibo de sueldo catalán y en él hay un día del mes que está marcado como *vacance. *Por lo que pude ver "vacance" en castellano sería vacaciones. Pero, solamente un día en el mes...
En otro mes aparecen 17 días marcados con vacance.
¿Será que pueden ayudarme?
Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Entiendo pues que estás traduciendo del catalán al castellano. 
Vacances: vacaciones. 
Si pone "vacance" en un día, no es correcto ni en catalán ni en castellano. Si es un recibo, quizá no cabía entero y se han comido una ese (a veces es así de sencillo, pero es difícil decirlo, sin verlo). 
Sea como sea, no puede significar otra cosa que "vacaciones". Un solo día festivo en catalán se diría "festiu", no se usa "vacança" en singular, siempre "vacances" en plural. 

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Un mes ha tomado un día de vaciones, y el otro mes ha tomado 17 días.
Pudiera ser que el trabajador se ha ausentado esos días por otro motivo.


----------



## Cid61

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> (Quizá corresponde más al foro de catalán, ya moverán el hilo si procede).
> 
> Entiendo pues que estás traduciendo del catalán al castellano.
> Vacances: vacaciones.
> Si pone "vacance" en un día, no es correcto ni en catalán ni en castellano. Si es un recibo, quizá no cabía entero y se han comido una ese (a veces es así de sencillo, pero es difícil decirlo, sin verlo).
> Sea como sea, no puede significar otra cosa que "vacaciones". Un solo día festivo en catalán se diría "festiu", no se usa "vacança" en singular, siempre "vacances" en plural.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En el documento está exactamente así.

1​2​3​4​5​6​7​8​9​10​11​12​13​14​15​16​17​18​19​20​21​22​23​24​25​26​27​28​29​30​31​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​A8​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​

Cada número corresponde a un día del mes e la sigla A8 es _vacances_.
¿Qué le parece?
Saludos


----------



## Cid61

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> (Quizá corresponde más al foro de catalán, ya moverán el hilo si procede).
> 
> Entiendo pues que estás traduciendo del catalán al castellano.
> Vacances: vacaciones.
> Si pone "vacance" en un día, no es correcto ni en catalán ni en castellano. Si es un recibo, quizá no cabía entero y se han comido una ese (a veces es así de sencillo, pero es difícil decirlo, sin verlo).
> Sea como sea, no puede significar otra cosa que "vacaciones". Un solo día festivo en catalán se diría "festiu", no se usa "vacança" en singular, siempre "vacances" en plural.
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, en el documento original ha una línea numerada de 01 a 31 (los días del mes) y debajo de uno de ellos está la sigla A8 que significa "vacances".
¿Qué le parece?
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Lo siento, Cid61, pero no entiendo muy bien el significado de ese documento. Eso escapa a lo que es una pregunta lingüística. El problema, entiendo, es que no sabes si esa sigla A8 afecta a un día o a varios, o a todos los del mes... Disculpa, pero no entiendo muy bien. 
(Está claro que ese problema de interpretación del recibo existirá en catalán, en castellano o en cualquier otro idioma, si nadie explica cómo debe interpretarse). 

Saludos.


----------



## paparreta

La palabra "vacance" seguro que es o bien un error o bien que no cabe en el espacio destinado y el programa la corta sin más. Siempre se dice "vacances" en plural, tanto si te tomas un día como diversos, tal como te dice Namarne. Lo de A8 (soy informático) seguro que es el código usado para el concepto vacaciones.


----------



## ampurdan

Puesto que ha quedado claro que "vacances" es "vacaciones" y la duda propiamente lingüística no va más allá, procedemos a cerrar el hilo.

Saludos,

ampurdan (moderador)


----------

